# spun bearing and a possable bad rod



## Mikeeex3 (Feb 19, 2009)

i was driving down the highway when i herd my main bearing go out and then a loud rattle of what seems to be the piston rod.. car wont start now. should i open her up and take a gander and see if i can fix her. or is it just done?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the rod bearings probably spun. As long as the rod didn't break, the motor can be repaired. You would have to pull the motor from the car and tear it down. If the crank journal is scored up, then the crank needs to be reground. The rod also needs to be checked to make sure it's not bent. However it may be cheaper to get a good running motor from a junk yard.


----------

